# Where can I get Mantua rivets for the valve gear?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am working on an Tyco / Mantua Mikado kit. I am short a few of the rivets in the valve gear. Where can I get these? So far the kit was missing the chassis for the tender and now a few rivets. I have the tender chassis but need the rivets.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The only place I could dig some up right now is e bay.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rivets-Brass...313513?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35dfeffc29


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Also try internet hardware sites like McMaster-Carr. They are usually cheaper than even your LHS


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Just bought them from EBay.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> The only place I could dig some up right now is e bay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rivets-Brass...313513?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35dfeffc29


I noticed there were 20 rivets in that package.

Does that make me a RIVET COUNTER...aaargh.

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have some you're welcome to...how many do you need?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> I have some you're welcome to...how many do you need?


Thanks for the offer. I need around 7 or 8. Unfortunatly I just bought them from EBay when I saw the link.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Rivits*

Try Yardbird Trains for Mantua parts


----------



## Emperor of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

I know it's an old thread but I too am in need of some 1mm rivets. Anybody got a line on some? Thanks


----------



## HOfabricator4$sless (Jun 20, 2019)

*Rivets for Mantua Valve Gear*

Sun 7-21-19 9:24 p.m.

I make my own rivets out of straight pins. I also use a home-made washer on the back or front side of the valve gear.

To make the washer, I drill a hole (same diameter as the straight pin) through a tin can lid or aluminum can lid. I cut out a small square of metal sheet with the hole near the middle. Next, I mount the sheet metal piece on the end of a jeweler's rat tail file. I use children's scissors to cut a disk around the hole. The disk (mounted on the rat tail file) can also be filed down with another jeweler's file. 

I install the straight pin through the valve gear holes. I install the washer on the other side. Next, I put a small amount of oil or transmission fluid on the head of the straight pin and super glue the washer on to the pin. The oil prevents the super glue from wicking into the valve gear subassembly. Once the glue has dried, I trim off the excess length of pin. Finally, I work the valve gear joint back and forth to make sure it flexes properly. 

I have repaired brass and die cast steam locos using this method. If you goof, you can always make another.

I have a small supply of old brass pins which can be used to simulate the Mantua pins.

I also make my own valve gear as needed.

My world centers around my basement shop and no longer around ebay.


----------



## Emperor of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

HOfabricator4$sless said:


> Sun 7-21-19 9:24 p.m.
> 
> I make my own rivets out of straight pins. I also use a home-made washer on the back or front side of the valve gear.
> 
> ...


Stay in your basement, I want real rivets not some junk rigged into my train. Thanks though


----------



## HOfabricator4$sless (Jun 20, 2019)

Sun 7-21-19 9:49 p.m.

I have 1mm stainless steel / Phillips head screws I ordered from China. In addition, I purchased 1 mm taps and dies from China. Therefore, I can make 1 mm hex nuts as needed from brass or other materials. 

I needed a better way to keep my fleet of brass locos up and running, so I invested heavily in tooling.

I have not tooled up my Unimat lathe yet so I can make 1 mm bushings for shoulder screws. Perhaps in time after I get the bulk of my shipping-damaged / defective ebay purchases repaired I will get to this.


----------



## Emperor of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

HOfabricator4$sless said:


> Sun 7-21-19 9:49 p.m.
> 
> I have 1mm stainless steel / Phillips head screws I ordered from China. In addition, I purchased 1 mm taps and dies from China. Therefore, I can make 1 mm hex nuts as needed from brass or other materials.
> 
> ...


I asked if anybody had a line on real rivets, save your basement ho-made stuff. Now go away


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Emperor of the North said:


> I know it's an old thread but I too am in need of some 1mm rivets. Anybody got a line on some? Thanks


I have bought rivets from Bowser. They are for Penn Line/Bowser. I’m not sure of the size, but they should be able to tell you if they will work in Mantuas.


----------



## Emperor of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks, I appreciate the help.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Emperor of the North said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help.


You’re welcome.


----------



## HOfabricator4$sless (Jun 20, 2019)

*Rivets and an Old Smothers Brothers Comedy Routine*

Tues 7-23-19 2:38 p.m.

All this discussion about "Rivets" reminded me of an old Smothers Brothers comedy routine where Tommy Smothers interjects the would "rivet" (a frog noise) into one of their folk songs.

I went looking for the routine on the internet, but did not find it. However, I did find some of their other comedy routines and spent a bit of time this afternoon splitting my sides over their humor.


----------

